# LSD



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

i did a quick search but didnt come up with anything.... I noticed that on me SE b14 i have a LSD, i was wondering if this cane standard or if the person that i bought it from put it on, which would explain some of them problems i am having with the car, nothing major...

thanks for the help, 
Nick


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont know any ga that came with lsd from the factory.. only a few sr20's came with it..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

none of the GA16s come with LSD, ever.

only the SE-Rs ever came with it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> none of the GA16s come with LSD, ever.
> 
> only the SE-Rs ever came with it.


thanks for the back up chimmike... :cheers:


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Weird.. So that must mean that my LSD is an aftermarket. How can i tell what kind if LSD it is, 1.5, 2 way etc. etc... 


Thanks For the Help Again,
Nick


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo GA16 said:


> Weird.. So that must mean that my LSD is an aftermarket. How can i tell what kind if LSD it is, 1.5, 2 way etc. etc...
> 
> 
> Thanks For the Help Again,
> Nick


How do you know it has an LSD? Have you had the ring gear and diff assembly out of the car? 

No one really makes a direct bolt in LSD that is clutch style or gear style, which is why I am wondering how you determined you had an LSD. The only easy bolt in LSD is the phantom grip or JGY which are friction style LSD's.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

what if he has a sentra SE?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he has a b14 sentra SE. Non-lsd. Even if it's an SR powered 99 SE-L there's no LSD in it iirc.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

Not stock on se or gxe!
A few SR's have it ?
I thought SE-R's all had LSD (so which ones have it?)
And yeah, what wes said (so you took your tranny apart?)

I think a Quaiff unit would be nice, if the mechanics didn't have to drop the tranny and disect it (tranny shop do that?). And insert a custom part with no guaruntees, it could just fall apart out the drive and they be like OK we'll do it again for $$$ or OK we get you new tranny for $$$$$$$$ and install it for $$$?
IF I spend all that $, will this neat "clutching action" in my tranny wear the tranny quicker? it's allready got 90k mi on it, no problems.
Is it really worth all that in my 125hp fwd beater?
Methinks no.
Methinks if youthinks you gotta LSD then you're probabally on LSD!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Lay off the LSD man! 


(to answer Dan The Man's question:
95 - 97 SE-R's run a limited slip differential.)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yet another nissan flaw. I don't know why they didn't just stay with it on the first place.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GA16's with LSD: None
SR20s with LSD: 91-97 SE-R, 01-02 (B15 SE2.0 w/PP), all P10/11s (I believe)
SR20s w/o LSD: 98-99 SE(-R, -L), 00-02 (B15 SE2.0 w/oPP)

LSD available for GA16: 
Phantom Grip(friction-type)

LSDs available for SR20 (sorted):
Stock(viscous-type) *<* Open+Phantom Grip(friction type) *<* Stock(vlsd)+Phantom Grip *<* Nismo(clutch type) *<* Quaiffe 1.5way(?)(worm gear)

BTW, the open diff+phantom grip setup will rock the stock VLSD, the stockVLSD+phantom grip will rock even harder. Also, I don't like the Nismo one at all, it's a very hard install, doesn't include all the parts, and it will eventually wear out requiring a rebuild.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> I think a Quaiff unit would be nice, if the mechanics didn't have to drop the tranny and disect it


This is academic since there ain't no Quaiffes available for the SE-R.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bahearn said:


> This is academic since there ain't no Quaiffes available for the SE-R.


There most certainly are. You jus need $25,000 to buy in. 25 units at $1,000ea is the minimum order.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

THERE ARE NO QUAIFFES AVAILABLE FOR THE SE-R.

And the minimum is thirty units if you want them to make more. Been there, asked that.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

I like the IDEA of putting an LSD quiaffe unit in my 1.6 manual tranny but, 
the unit uses a "clutching type action", doesn't this mean it's dealing with friction and will eventually wear out? 
And, What can I expect to pay to have it installed at a trans tear-down shop (you know, a shop that actually takes them apart instead of just throwing out the trans and bolting in a new one)?
Not sure I really need it with an NA 1.6 (I do see the point about saving your tires in the curves though)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dantheman, you can't get teh lsd, so there is no point in asking.. if you want to see a write up on install the jgy lsd, look at wes's evil twin project. he just did a write up in july on the lsd.


----------

